# Less then lethal presentations



## Irish634 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm currently in the process of trying to obtain less then lethal (tazers) options for my department. I was wondering if anybody out there would be willing to provide me with their presentation or any facts related to the benefits of having them, also the disadvantages. Thanks in advance

My Email


----------

